# Program do zmiany obrotow wiatraka

## sebad

Czy istnieje jakis programik pod linuksa (nie wazne czy w portage czy nie),do zmiany obrotow wiatraczka na karcie graficznej. Mam GeForce'a 6600 AGP. Nvclock ma taka funkcje ,ale dziala tylko na starszych kartach(data ostatniego wydania 30 Aug 2005). Moze dla niektorych smieszna sprawa ,ale mnie bardzo denerwuje halas jaki wydaje moja grafika ,tym bardziej ,ze pod Windowsem takich programow jest kilka i dzialaja bez problemu (RivaTuner ,PowerStrip).

BTW: Przydalaby sie aktualizacja nvclocka  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

na starszych... ja mam wersję ~x86 i działa na moim gf 6600 gt idealnie:) zawsze mozesz sobie skompilowac z cvs'u :Smile: 

----------

## sebad

 *Quote:*   

> zawsze mozesz sobie skompilowac z cvs'u

 

```
# emerge nvclock-cvs

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/nvclock-cvs-0.8 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Fetching CVS module nvclock into /var/tmp/portage/nvclock-cvs-0.8/distdir/cvs-src/nvclock-cvs ...

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z3 -d ":pserver:anonymous:@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/nvclock" login

Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:2401/cvsroot/nvclock

cvs [login aborted]: connect to cvs.sourceforge.net(66.35.250.207):2401 failed: No route to host

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvclock-cvs-0.8 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1545:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 711:   Called src_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 1254:   Called cvs_src_unpack

  cvs.eclass, line 505:   Called cvs_fetch

  cvs.eclass, line 334:   Called die

!!! cvs login command failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## kfiaciarka

```
* media-video/nvclock

     Available versions:  0.7-r1 0.8b

     Installed:           0.8b

     Homepage:            http://www.linuxhardware.org/nvclock/

     Description:         NVIDIA Overclocking Utility

```

 i mi działa :Razz: 

```

-- General info --

Card:           nVidia Geforce 6600GT

Architecture:   NV43 A4

PCI id:         0xf1

GPU clock:      9.705 MHz

Bustype:        AGP (BR02)

-- Pipeline info --

Pixel units: 8 (11b)

Vertex units: 3 (111b)

HW masked units: None

SW masked units: None

-- Memory info --

Amount:         128 MB

Type:           128 bit DDR

Clock:          899.999 MHz

-- Sensor info --

Sensor: Maxim MAX6659

Board temperature: 44C

GPU temperature: 59C

Fanspeed: 50.0%

-- VideoBios information --

Version: 05.43.02.69.68

Signon message: NV43 p218 sku3 VGA BIOS

Performance level 0: gpu 300MHz/memory 900MHz/1.30V

Performance level 1: gpu 500MHz/memory 900MHz/1.40V

VID mask: 3

Voltage level 0: 1.30V, VID: 0

Voltage level 1: 1.40V, VID: 3

```

i jeszcze jedno:

```

nvclock -F 50 -f

Current fanspeed: 100.0%

Changing fanspeed from 100.0% to 50.0%

New fanspeed: 50.0%

```

----------

## cichy

sebad: jaką wersję nvclock sprawdzales (konsola, gtk, qt)? U mnie w wersji qt kompletnie nie dziala "Hardware monitoring".Nie ma natomiast problemów pod konsola i w wersji gtk. Co prawda nie moge sprawdzic czy dziala regulacja predkosci wentylatora (mam chlodzenie pasywne) ale ale nie powinno byc problemow gdy dziala monitoring.

```

Antek64 user # emerge -s nvclock

Searching...

[ Results for search key : nvclock ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  media-video/nvclock

      Latest version available: 0.7-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.8b

      Size of downloaded files: 67 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.linuxhardware.org/nvclock/

      Description: NVIDIA Overclocking Utility

      License:     GPL-2

Antek64 user # nvclock -i

-- General info --

Card:           nVidia Geforce 6600GT

Architecture:   NV43 A4

PCI id:         0x140

GPU clock:      9.798 MHz

Bustype:        PCI-Express

-- Pipeline info --

Pixel units: 8 (11b)

Vertex units: 3 (111b)

HW masked units: None

SW masked units: None

-- Memory info --

Amount:         128 MB

Type:           128 bit DDR

Clock:          1007.999 MHz

-- Sensor info --

Sensor: GPU Internal Sensor

GPU temperature: 65C

Fanspeed: 100.0%

-- VideoBios information --

Version: 05.43.02.72.00

Signon message: GV-NX66T128D-SP F12

Performance level 0: gpu 300MHz/memory 1000MHz/1.30V

Performance level 1: gpu 500MHz/memory 1000MHz/1.40V

VID mask: 3

Voltage level 0: 1.10V, VID: 0

Voltage level 1: 1.20V, VID: 1

Voltage level 2: 1.30V, VID: 2

Voltage level 3: 1.40V, VID: 3

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Qlawy

niestety monitoring nie pocaiga za sobą regulacji wiatraka:

```
localhost ~ # nvclock -i

Xlib:  extension "NV-CONTROL" missing on display ":0.0".

-- General info --

Card:           nVidia Geforce 6600GT

Architecture:   NV43 A4

PCI id:         0xf1

GPU clock:      100.406 MHz

Bustype:        AGP (BR02)

-- Pipeline info --

Pixel units: 8 (11b)

Vertex units: 3 (111b)

HW masked units: None

SW masked units: None

-- Memory info --

Amount:         128 MB

Type:           128 bit DDR

Clock:          598.500 MHz

-- Sensor info --

Sensor: GPU Internal Sensor

GPU temperature: 66C

-- VideoBios information --

Version: 05.43.02.64.00

Signon message: N66T128D F3

Performance level 0: gpu 300MHz/memory 1000MHz/1.30V

Performance level 1: gpu 500MHz/memory 1000MHz/1.40V

VID mask: 3

Voltage level 0: 1.30V, VID: 0

Voltage level 1: 1.40V, VID: 3

localhost ~ #
```

```
localhost ~ # nvclock -F 90 -f

Xlib:  extension "NV-CONTROL" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: Your card doesn't support fanspeed adjustments!

localhost ~ #    
```

----------

## kfiaciarka

bo spod xgla nei działa to do końca:) i bez Xów tez nei działa :Smile: 

----------

## exodos

 *sebad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (...)
> 
> ...

 

Już kilka razy miałem taki problem. ZTCW zmienił się model adresów na sourceforge'u i teraz każdy projekt ma swój osobny adres serwera cvs w postaci: nazwa_projektu.cvs.sourceforge.net. W różnych ebuildach znajdowanych w sieci można się jeszcze spotkać ze starym adresowaniem czyli: cvs.sourceforge.net i wtedy właśnie występuje błąd z brakiem drogi do hosta. Wystarczy dodać nazwę projektu do zmiennej $ECVS_SERVER.

Swoją drogą jeśli tego ebuila ściągałeś z bugs.gentoo.org, to od 1. lipcja (aż sprawdziłem  :Very Happy: ) jest tam już poprawna wersja.

----------

## sebad

Skoro poprawiona wersja ,to dlaczego nie chce sie skompilowac ? 

```
emerge nvclock-cvs
```

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/nvclock-cvs-20060404 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Fetching CVS module nvclock into /usr/p_distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z3 -d ":pserver:anonymous:@nvclock.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/nvclock" login

Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@nvclock.cvs.sourceforge.net:2401/cvsroot/nvclock

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z3 -d ":pserver:anonymous@nvclock.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/nvclock" update -dP nvclock

 * Copying nvclock from /usr/p_distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * CVS module nvclock is now in /var/tmp/portage/nvclock-cvs-20060404/work

 * Applying 7800.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: 7800.patch !

 *  ( /usr/portage/media-video/nvclock-cvs/files/7800.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/nvclock-cvs-20060404/temp/7800.patch-10022.out

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvclock-cvs-20060404 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 708:   Called src_unpack

  nvclock-cvs-20060404.ebuild, line 29:   Called epatch '/usr/portage/media-video/nvclock-cvs/files/7800.patch'

  eutils.eclass, line 341:   Called die

!!! Failed Patch: 7800.patch!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Swoja droga ,nie ma jakiegos innego programiku umozliwiojacego zmiany obrotow wiatraka na grafice?

----------

## kfiaciarka

a kto ci każe cvs? spróbuj sobie ręcznie skompilować, żeby sprawdzić czy sie buduje. i wersja podanawczesniej przeze mnie w zupełności wystarcza.

----------

## sebad

Na wersji dostepnej w portage mi nie dziala. Sciagnalem ze strony wersje 0.8beta2. Skompilowalem i to samo. Ostatecznie sciagnalem wersje cvs i skompilowalem recznie. Nastepnie:

```

/usr/local/bin/nvclock -F 50 -f

Error: Your card doesn't support fanspeed adjustments!

```

Czyli na dzien dzisiejszy nie mam co kombinowac. Pozostaje mi czekac ,az wyjdzie nowsza wersja nvclocka ,ktora mam nadzieje bedzie dzialac na mojej karcie.

----------

## kfiaciarka

a stery z portage czy z recznie? Dziwne jest to conajmniej, chyba ze twój gf tego nei wspiera, np z winy biosu. Mi takie cos pkazuej jak odpalam pod tty prze odpaleniem x'ów. Btw a moduł nvidia załadowany? co ci pokazuje nvclock -i , a nvclock_gtk odpala sie i ma opcje dla wiatraka?

----------

## sebad

Jak napisalem na paczatku pod windowsem dziala jak trzeba(riva tuner). Stery mam najnowsze z portage (1.0.8774). Modul nvidia zaladowany. 

```
nvclock -i
```

```

-- General info --

Card:           nVidia Geforce 6600

Architecture:   NV43 A4

PCI id:         0xf2

GPU clock:      401.625 MHz

Bustype:        AGP (BR02)

-- Pipeline info --

Pixel units: 2x4 (11b)

Vertex units: 3x1 (111b)

HW masked units: None

SW masked units: None

-- Memory info --

Amount:         128 MB

Type:           128 bit DDR

Clock:          501.187 MHz

-- Sensor info --

Sensor: GPU Internal Sensor

GPU temperature: 59C

-- VideoBios information --

Version: 05.43.02.57.00

Signon message: N66128DP F1 BIOS

Performance level 0: gpu 400MHz/memory 500MHz/100%

```

nvclock_gtk odpala sie ,ale nie ma tam opcji dla wiatraka. BTW mam GF6600 firmy Gigabyte ,wiec nie jest to jakas tania tajwanska podrobka.

----------

## kfiaciarka

nie o to chodzi, jak nie masz takiej opcji to znaczy ze bios nie wspiera. 

btw -masz winde? odpal rivatuner i zobacz czy wiatrak mozna w niej regulowac, jak tez nie to masz odpowiedz i sobie sflashuj biosa w karcie:) updatuj do najnowszego ze strony producenta:) pogoglaj sobie po benchmark.pl

----------

## sebad

W riva tuner jak ustawie suwak powiedzmy na 30,50 czy 70% ,to obroty sie nie zmieniaja. Dopiero jak ustawie na 0% to sie wiatrak wylacza. Czyli tak jakby karta w pelni tego nie obslugiwala. Bios mam najnowszy bo sprawdzalem na stronie producenta.

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *sebad wrote:*   

> W riva tuner jak ustawie suwak powiedzmy na 30,50 czy 70% ,to obroty sie nie zmieniaja. Dopiero jak ustawie na 0% to sie wiatrak wylacza. Czyli tak jakby karta w pelni tego nie obslugiwala. Bios mam najnowszy bo sprawdzalem na stronie producenta.

 

to napisz do gigabyte ze ci zalezy na tym i żeby ci dali odblokowany bios, bo sam nie chcesz sobie karty psuć  :Smile: 

----------

